# Dwarf rat cage size



## Gigi (Nov 19, 2006)

I was wondering if theres a cage calculator or any guidelines for the size of cage for a pair of dwarf rats?


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I would use the same guidelines as for standard size rats. Dwarfs still need room to play like any other rat.


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

How much smaller are dwarf Rats than the "normal" breeds? Are there any special requirements to concider?


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

Dwarf rats are much more active than regular rats, so I would think they would need more space


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

Huummm...I thought they would be smaller so thus require less space and maybe be easier to care for..still making up my mind on which type of breed to get...I'm a total Newbie when it comes to Rat... ;D


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I think you may find it quite difficult to find dwarf rats.


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, haven't found anywhere to get them yet. :


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

i never new they existed
what's wrong with "normal sized" rats?


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

Nothin' at all wrong with them...just thought Dwarves would require less space...so I could put more toys and stuff in their cage and things...I'm starting out with a 10 gal. aquarium with a wire tanktopper...bought it before I read the forums...I'm getting a big wire cage once I get the money, but it will be awhile


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

It may be best to wait until you can afford a suitable wire cage before getting your rats. Maybe you could return the aquarium and tank topper?


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

I really hope dwarf rats aren't the same thing as "teacup" chihuahuas.... The way they breed teacup chihuahuas [and a lot of other "teacup" and "toy" breeds] is to breed runt with runt over and over. Their genetics are diminished and the dogs don't last long at all. Our first chi was a teacup who died five months later unexpectedly. Does anyone know how the dwarfs are bred?


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

Unfortunatly I can't return it...ordered it through the mail...


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Did you call the company? I think most will work something out.


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

I would have to pay return shipping and it wouldn't be worth it..Cost me almost $10 to get it...that's the biggest negative aspect about ordering stuff..pay almost as much for shipping as what you are ordering...It will cost you about $25 shipping (overnight) to order a $10 Sling (Baby Spider or "Spiderling") or Scorpion.


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

If the dwarf rats in america are anything like the dwarf rats here in Aus, it is just ratty dwarfism (like dwarfism in people). The ones here (which are few and far between) have not been seen to have any major health issues, but infertility has been observed


----------

